# Link for exo terra glass tops?



## Venomgland (Dec 31, 2017)

I can't remember what thread someone posted a site that sells glass lids for exo terra's.. Can some one help me out if they remember the site?


----------



## Austindg13 (Aug 31, 2017)

Sorry haven’t heard of that but if you live near a Lowe’s you can go there and get glass cut to fit the top you already have. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roscoe09 (Dec 30, 2017)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants-supplies-classifieds/337065-bullseye-frog-supply.html Just ordered from him.


----------



## Venomgland (Dec 31, 2017)

Turns out I have a Zoo Med enclosure. I found some at NEHerp. Now to figure out how to get the screen out..


----------



## Austindg13 (Aug 31, 2017)

Just pull out the spline(black sting) and than pull out the screen. If you have a pair of pliers it makes it a lot easier. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

The replacement tops I developed completely eliminate the need to the stock Exo top, but also utilize the existing lock tabs on the top.

Unfortunately work schedule and a remodel have killed my ability to produce them in a timely fashion..


----------

